# [SOLVED] Chce kontrolowac mojego Gentoo zdalnie....

## silver_hawk

Tak jak w temacie...

Problem polega na tym, ze nie wiem jak sie do tego zabrac. Tydzien temu po raz kolejny rozpoczalem swoja przygode z linuxem. Wybor padl na gentoo. Instaluje go od pierwszego stage, mimo tego ze moj poziom wiedzy na temat linuxa jest rowny zeru. Do tej pory udalo mi sie przejsc od pierwszego stage do drugiego, potem do trzeciego, skonfigurowac Sagema800 i Neostrade (o dziwo dziala)

Zabieram sie za stawianie X-ow, nie chce emergowac KDE ani gnoma, moj wybor padnie na fluxboxa, xpde albo kahakai.

Caly dowcip polega na tym, ze stosunkowo malo mam czasu na to zeby siedziec przy kompie. Wiecej czasu moglbym poswiecic bedac w pracy lub u mojej narzeczonej. Rzecz w tym, ze nie wiem jak zabrac sie do tego problemu.

W pracy jest Win XP, a u baby dla odmiany Win XP. Ale u baby moge wlozyc plytke z Knoppixem.

Nie szukam gotowego rozwiazania (ani w pierwszym ani w drugim przypadku) Nie lubie isc na latwizne. 

Moja prosba to wielce skrocony przepis, na zasadzie: komputer do ktorego sie podlaczysz (gentoo) musie miec to i to, komp z Xp musi miec zainstalowane tamto i siamto, a komp z uruchamianym konppixem musi miec mozliwosc skorzystania z tego, tamtego, albo jeszcze czegos.

Potem sobie jakos dojde do tego jak zrobic zeby dzialalo.

PozdrawiamLast edited by silver_hawk on Mon Mar 28, 2005 10:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ai

komp z gentoo : 

/etc/init.d/sshd start (ssh to to przez co sie bedziesz laczyl)

wchodzisz na www.noip.org i zakladasz sobie konto darmowe tak zebys mogl miec jakis ladny adres bo neo ma zmienne ip i bys musial za kazdym polaczeniem sprawdzac. 

emerge noip-updater  -> konfigurujesz go tymi danymi co dales na stronce i odpalasz /etc/init.d/noip start                  po chwili bedzie mial ten komp przydzielony dynamicznie taki adres jaki sobie ustaliles na stronie noip.

komp z win XP:

potrzebujesz programu o nazwie putty, ktory pozwala na polaczenie sie z innym kompem przez ssh. Przegoogluj, jest on freeware, nawet kobiety sobie z nim radza.

ogolnie bulka z maslem, ale troche podstaw trzeba miec ;]

----------

## deribin

To work remotely with your computer it's useful to have ssh daemon and screen at the server (gentoo) side.

In this case you need only ssh client software on your windows PC to conect and check what's going on now at your gentoo box.

PUTTY -- is a good choise for the ssh for windows. knoppix have regular ssh client to do it.

In this case session will looks like: 

- connect to your gentoo using putty (ssh from knoppix)

- run "screen -r" to connect background running job ("screen" without "-r" at first time)

- check whatever you need

- press <Ctrl-A> <D> to disconnect screen session 

- logout

For X session the best choise, I beleive is to use VNC.

Sorry for English. I don't know Polish  :Smile: Last edited by deribin on Sun Mar 27, 2005 7:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## muchar

No problem, I'll translate it to Polish  :Wink: 

Use SSH duke ;]

----------

## psycepa

nice translation  :Smile: 

a tak na serio to jest jeszcze inna metoda  :Wink: 

uzywac VNC -> virtual network computing czy jakos tak  :Wink: 

bardzo ladnie dziala, znajomy tym obsluguje kilka serwerow w pracy, nie rusza sie z biura a wszystko ma pod kontrola, dodatkowa zaleta vnc w porownaniu do ssh jest to ze obsluguje tryb graficzny, wiec jak masz opstawione xy na swojej maszynie, to na xp tez pracujesz niby pod xami  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

//zawsze moge sie mylic ale z tego co mi wiadomo to tak wlasnie jest  :Smile: 

----------

## muchar

VNC do obslugi serwerow? Dosc ryzykowne chyba. Lepsze SSH i np. Xy po SSH.

VNC do obslugi stacji roboczych, rozumiem.

----------

## Zwierzak

VNC w wersji darmowej nie obsługuje szufowania danych, dopiero wersja płatna to ma. Ale podobno da się go przepuscić jakoś przez openssl aby zapewnić sobie to szyfrowanie. Pozatym dla wprawnej osoby wystarczy tylko konsola

----------

## silver_hawk

Wlasnie o to mi chodzilo. Dzieki serdeczne i wszystkiego dobrego z racji swiat.

{Nastepnego dnia ranem}: Dziala. Rzeczywiscie bulka z maslem

PozdrawiamLast edited by silver_hawk on Mon Mar 28, 2005 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dawid159

 *silver_hawk wrote:*   

> Wła�nie o to mi chodziło. Dziękli serdeczne i wszystkiego dobrego zracji �wišt.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

A [SOLVED] i przy okazji kodowanie  :Twisted Evil:  Krótko mówiąc przeczytaj APEL  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Insenic

przepraszam, że wygrzebuję wątek i to z [SOLVED] ale mam problem:

 *ai wrote:*   

> wchodzisz na www.noip.org i zakladasz sobie konto 

 

Na tej stronie chyba nie mam możliwości zakładania konta. Nie wiem czy to u mnie tak tylko się wyświetla bo ja dostaję coś takiego:

 *www.noip.org wrote:*   

>  The NOIP Research Project
> 
> Internet Enabled Since 1992!
> 
> ---
> ...

 

znaczy sie mam ograniczony dostęp? w takim razie co zrobić by założyć sobie tam konto?

w mojej sieci nie mam stałego (własnego) adresu ip zewnętrzengo, bo wewnętrzny mam stały. czy tak stworzona sieć umożliwi mi kontrolowanie mojego komputera z komputera nie należącego do tej sieci?

----------

## krzysiek

Masz błąd w adresie. Powinno być http://www.no-ip.com/ .org jak kto woli.

Nie mając zewnętrznego adresu nic Ci nie da zalożenie sobie tam konta ( no chyba że masz jakiś port otwarty na serwerze  który pozwala na bezpośrednie dojście do twojego kompa np xxx.yyy.zzz.sss:8080 -> 192.168.0.20, to wtedy możesz założyć konto i odwoływać się do niego poprzez: wybrany.adres.org lecz nie wem czy to nie jest płatne )

 *Quote:*   

> czy tak stworzona sieć umożliwi mi kontrolowanie mojego komputera z komputera nie należącego do tej sieci?

 

Tego nie rozumiem, ale podejrzewam ze chcesz sie dobrać do swojego kompa z innego miejscana świecie, więc:

* albo musisz załatwić sobie zewnętrzne ip u swojego dostawcy netu

* albo przekierowac port na serwerze z zewnętrznym ip co opisałem wyżej.

Pozdrawiam

KrzysiekLast edited by krzysiek on Thu Mar 31, 2005 6:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## badzio

moze niech moderator wydzieli drugi watek?

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ai wrote:*   wchodzisz na www.noip.org i zakladasz sobie konto  
> 
> Na tej stronie chyba nie mam możliwości zakładania konta. Nie wiem czy to u mnie tak tylko się wyświetla bo ja dostaję coś takiego:
> ...

 

nie www.noip.org a www.no-ip.org (jest delikatna roznica - myslnik)

dokladny link do rejestracji http://www.no-ip.com/newUser.php

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> w mojej sieci nie mam stałego (własnego) adresu ip zewnętrzengo, bo wewnętrzny mam stały. czy tak stworzona sieć umożliwi mi kontrolowanie mojego komputera z komputera nie należącego do tej sieci?

 

nie. zeby kontrolowac komputer z innej sieci, to

1) ten komputer musi miec zewnetrzne ip

2) admin musi Ci zrobic przekierowanie portow

3) jesli masz konto shellowe na routerku, to sie logujesz na routerek i tworzysz tunel

ew wiem ze VNC posiada taka wlasciwosc ze mozna sie nim podlaczyc do kompa bez zewnetrznego ip. warunek - komputer z ktorego chcesz sterowac musi miec zewnetrzne ip. caly pic polega na tym, ze vnc na komputerze z zewnetrznym ip ustawia sie w tryb sluchania (Listen) a komputer z wewnetrznym ip ktorym chcesz sterowac musi zainicjowac polaczenie (moglem cos pomieszac, bo nie praktykowalem tego, moje wyjasnienie opiera sie jedynie na opcjach menu i gdzies tam przeczytanym artykule)

btw windowsowa wersja vnc - ultra-vnc posiada mozliwosc szyfrowania (potrzebny jedynie odpowiedni plugin)

----------

## psycepa

 *muchar wrote:*   

> VNC do obslugi serwerow? Dosc ryzykowne chyba. Lepsze SSH i np. Xy po SSH.
> 
> VNC do obslugi stacji roboczych, rozumiem.

 

hmm odgrzebuje to bo akurat bawie sie z vnc teraz w pracy, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> TightVNC Features
> 
> Here is a brief list of TightVNC features absent in the standard VNC. 
> ...

 

wlasnie siedze i mysle jakby tu zmusic vnc do pokazania odpalonego xfce zamiast twma, jeszcze troche poszukam, ale jakby ktos cos na ten temat wiedzial to chetnie przeczytam  :Razz: 

chodzi o to ze odpalam sobie xfce, na tym vncserver i lacze sie z windy na komp z gentoo, no i pokazuje mi sie twm zamiast xfce... prawdopodobnie trzeba serwerowi kazac odpalic sie na display :7 ale nie jestem pewien  :Wink: 

PS a Xy i ssh jest ok jesli to jest LAN, jak sie trzeba laczyc troche dalej to czytalem ze niezbyt toto wydajne  :Smile: 

----------

## conexion2000

Jeszcze, że się tak włączę, jak mogę zrobić to samo, ale problem w tym, że mam prywatne ip, jestem za natem, więc trik z no-ip.com mi nie pomoże?

----------

## psycepa

jesli masz prywatne ip to nie za bardzo masz pole do manewru, masz w zasadzie dwie drogi, zalbo zalatwiasz stale ip, albo zalatwiasz u admina forwardowanie portow na routerze, trzeba by cos pogooglac zebys wiedzial o czym gadasz jak do niego pojdziesz  :Smile: 

a u mnie porazka, tightvnc sam z siebie nie osbluguje podczepiania sie do istniejacychsesji, proboje freenx ale tez d*** zbita :/ kurde co to ma byc, jak sie z lina lacze z winda to od razu mam na ekranie to co na kompie z winda, a jak z windy na lina to nie da rady trzeba nowa sesje stawiac :/ zna ktos moze jakis sposob, bo googlam googlam szukam po forum i nic :/

----------

## Raku

KDE tak potrafi (krfb)

----------

## Gabrys

VNC działa bardzo wolno (z moich doświadczeń). SSH z przekierowaniem iksów to po prostu śmiga przy tym. O ile nie potrzebujesz mieć całego pulpitu (a żadko przecież potrzebujesz (?), to zdecydowanie bardziej polecałbym SSH, no i skoro VNC jest nieszyfrowany, to istnieje spore ryzyko (łyzyko jak by to Rokita powiedział) uprowadzenia sesji. Krótki wstęp do SSH z przekierowaniem sesji:

Serwer (Gentoo):

/etc/sshd/sshd.conf (dobrze mówię?):

wyszukujesz linijkę z X11 Forwarding i ustawiasz na Y (1, czy jakoś tak)

Klient:

ssh -X user@host

i już możesz wpisać np.

gvim plik

i powinno działać

warunek, oczywiście działający X-serwer na kliencie.

----------

## psycepa

kilka postow wyzej pisalem widocznie nie zauwazyles...

tightvnc ma wbudowane szyfrowanie, plus 'pare' innych ficzerow

Xy i ssh to jest dobry pomysl jesli chodzi o LAN bo na dalsza mete jest nieuzywalny, nie ma kompresji, no chyba ze sobie ja ustawisz, np w openssh

a krfb... hmm moze i by bylo dobre gdybym ... mial kde

czy krfb potrafi  obsluzyc np xfce4 ? 

bo jesli tak to moge to nawet zmergowac, w zasadzie to spora czesc kde juz u mnie jest  :Razz: 

i po cholere dla krfb arts ? o_O  :Twisted Evil: 

czesciowym rozwiazaniem okazal sie x11vnc ale... no coz, tak jak gabrys wspomnial wolne toto....

freenx jest strasznie szybki w porownaniu do vnc... no ale nie pozwala podlaczyc sie do istniejacej sesji, albo ja tego po prostu nie moge znalezc :/ eh...

----------

## tuniek

jeszcze można xdmcp się pobawić ... ja na przykład wolę to od vnc choć jeśli idzie o wolne łącza to temat siada zupełnie ...

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a krfb... hmm moze i by bylo dobre gdybym ... mial kde
> 
> czy krfb potrafi  obsluzyc np xfce4 ? 
> 
> 

 

pewnie nie, ale potrafi to:

 *Quote:*   

> a u mnie porazka, tightvnc sam z siebie nie osbluguje podczepiania sie do istniejacychsesji

 

uruchamiasz krfb w istniejącej sesji KDE i podpinasz się później do tej sesji przez dowolnego klienta VNC

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i po cholere dla krfb arts ? o_O 
> 
> 

 

nie jest wymagane:

```

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/krfb-3.5.0  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdexdeltas -slp -xinerama" 0 kB

```

 *Quote:*   

> czesciowym rozwiazaniem okazal sie x11vnc ale... no coz, tak jak gabrys wspomnial wolne toto....

 

czy wolność tego polega na tym, że jest wolne z natury, czy może np. macie jakiś QoS działający i on wam to przycina?

----------

## psycepa

hmm no i bylo by dobre to krfb gdyby nie vnc... 

testowalem na dwoch roznych sieciach, firmowej, gdzie generalnie wszystko zap******* i osiedlowym Lanie

dzialac dziala, owszem, ale np przycina kursor myszy co przy wiekszej losci pracy na kompie w GUI zbyt denerwuje

merguje znowu tego freenx-a, szkoda tylko ze nie idzie sie z niego na winde laczyc, chyba ze czegos nie wiem

sproboje jeszcze X i ssh... moze akurat bedzie wystarczajace dla moich potrzeb, oczywiscie o laczeniu sie z pracy do domu moge zapomniec, ale w pracy bede mogl spokojnie siedziec przy jednym kompie...

pozdrawiam

PS. jeszcze co do krfb, ok, potrafi sie podlaczyc do istniejacych sesji, ale sesji xow czy sesji kde ? bo jak xow to luz a jak kde to chyba podzekuje  :Razz: 

----edit----

zastanawia mnie jeszcze rdesktop, czy ktos ma jakies doswiadczenia w zwiazku z tym programem i moglby jakos opisac czy praca z nim jest przyjemna czy nie , czy trzeba na cos uwazac itp...

bede wdzieczny

----------

## milu

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ----edit----
> 
> zastanawia mnie jeszcze rdesktop, czy ktos ma jakies doswiadczenia w zwiazku z tym programem i moglby jakos opisac czy praca z nim jest przyjemna czy nie , czy trzeba na cos uwazac itp...
> 
> bede wdzieczny

 

rdesktopem popracujesz z linuksa tylko na windowsie. W drugą stronę nie da się bo nie ma serwera rdesktop na linuksa. Na niskiej(8-bit) rodzielczości zdalnie da się pracować(jeśli nie przeszkadza Ci dziwny kolor :>) Na wyższych jest różnie w zależności od przepustowości łączy.

----------

## psycepa

nie no wolalbym normalna glebie kolorow, trzeba bedzie sprobowac, z tego co wyczytalem to rdesktop dziala w lanie troche szybciej niz vnc

a to ze nie mozna z windowsa na linuxie pracowac to zaden problem od tego bedzie szybciutenkie freenx  :Very Happy: 

----------

